# Giant African Land Snails: Does anyone have them?



## critter_rescue (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Im felling kinda lonely cos Ive beem searching all over this forum and I cant seem to find anybody with and Giant African Land Snail (or similar) Can anybody help me?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

i have them go to this forum
http://petsnails.proboards3.com/index.cgi


----------



## superhannahmarie (Jan 4, 2007)

I have billions of the bloody things - if you want some let me know - buy one get fifty free!

Hannah


----------



## simate (Apr 23, 2005)

I've got 3 large one's, you can have them if you want them, just pay P+P and they are all yours.


----------



## simate (Apr 23, 2005)

superhannahmarie said:


> I have billions of the bloody things - if you want some let me know - buy one get fifty free!
> 
> Hannah


If you have that many, you could eBay some.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

apparently bosc monitors like to eat them...


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

I've only a few one adult but hoping to get more for company for him


----------



## beestingbutterfly (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah my Bosc loves them... gives him diarrhoea tho


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

had hundreds of the bloody things for years lol they breed like crazy when u have 2+ adults. Havnt got any now mange to rehome them all lol.

Jay


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a few, got them to have babies to fed my puffer fish, they need snails to wear their teeth down. A good regular supply of free fish food.

Duzzie


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got 5 adults and about 150 babies dumped on me at work a couple of months back. (I work at a wildlife rehab centre, but we also have a reptile room). I am down to 3 adults and about 50 babies now. I managed to re-home 2 of the adults and 4 of the babies, my blue tounged skinks are helping me with the rest. anyone else want some they are welcome.


----------



## simon woodall (Jan 22, 2007)

*trust me you dont want none*

they grow to fast and they multiply before the eye lol exaguration a little but you dont want any they take over your life mate :bash:


----------



## simate (Apr 23, 2005)

I've had my 3 adults for about 3 months, no babies here. Maybe they are all gay or something :lol2:


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

I stuck to just one, best thing I ever did, couldn't kill them, but wouldn't know what to do with hundreds of babies


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i have 3 adults who have went into a sort of hibernation the now...hmph oo and a bout 100 babies....


----------



## pauln (Jan 24, 2007)

We have one large and one baby left out of the 200 babies that we did have.

Couldn't get rid of them, so finished them off as humanely as possible.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if anyone has snails they don't want, then please, by all means send them my way!

the skink will eat them, also both my chameleons do, and the agamas.. 

and i also have 5 slow worms who appeared on my desk one day (long story!)

they would be most appreciative of any surplas snails people have!

thanks!

Nerys


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I just bought some on ebat my Pink tongue loves them!


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had my Giant African Land Snail (linus) for what seems like an age and he's always been on his lonesome, but he lays fertile eggs once every 3 months i take them out and freeze them and last time he did it i ended up with about 600 of the bloody things,

wierd


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

are you all stupid!  check for eggs daily when you find some remove them all put them in a sandwich bag, but them in the freezer for a couple of days and then completely crush them all, they will just be yolks at that stage! this is an alternative to just having one snail or having hundreds of babies, and god forbid no snails! trust me getting none is completely unneccessary, and if you only have one, somtimes they self fertilize (especially fulicas)you will have a lonely(its true that they get lonely!)and less active snail, if you need any other help ask me or go to this forum PetSnails Forum - Home


----------



## ChristyJade (Jan 14, 2007)

I am getting 2 iredalei soon...cant wait to get them but not looking forward to the live babies! i may advertise them on here if i get any....prefer to send them away to get killed than actually kill them myself...!


----------



## animal-lover-melissa (Jan 28, 2007)

*Giant African Landsnails.*

We thought one of our snails was dead becuase it wasnt emerging from shell, however on closer examination, there was a semi solid clear seal blocking it in. Anyone else come across this, is this what they do when they are hibernating? Should we have left it? We removed it and put him in warm water and he came out and seems fine.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

they will go dorment like that when they get too cold, or too dry, or sometimes for no apparent reason at all. it is nothing to worry about. as you discovered, they generaly come out of it when the humidity or temperature goes up again.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

before i got my heatmat my snials did this now they never do! now they sometimes sleep unretracted!its quite funny seing this snail out of its shell just with its eys in!\i thnk thye should make a snial section of thes forum


----------



## M£L (Nov 15, 2006)

i have 2, wicky and woo, i had em about 3 months or so an are fasinating to watch, they growing really fast as well!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

why dont we ask for a snail section of the forum it could include aquatics aswell,as there are alot of GALS owners here.


----------



## ChristyJade (Jan 14, 2007)

Changed my mind already!! Getting one Iredalei and one Achatina Fulica...don't want the Iredalei breeding, I would find it too hard to kill the live babies!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

make sure htey like the smae clijmate as fulica like it dry and colder ...


----------



## ChristyJade (Jan 14, 2007)

Miranda said:


> make sure htey like the smae clijmate as fulica like it dry and colder ...


yeah, i haev checked with the fulica breeder and she said they will be fine with the iredalei as theyve been in slightly warmer humid environments up until now and they have thrived! 
 cant wait


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

yes snails are the best things ever, they ar ecalmer cheap and easy to look after they respond and do the 'rindance' they are very interestng! and it really tickles whe they lick you!


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i have two pairs a pair of fulica and a pair of Achatina immaculata, i only have these to feed the babies to my pink tongues lol lovely snails though i do like them.


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

hiya does any 1 have any of these for rehoming, i would love some... xox


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

I have one, took him in as he was not wanted anymore poor thing, hes called Garry :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a fair few A. fulica (sell the eggs and babies i get) and a gawjus pair of A. iredalei (im looking forward to them maturing to witness live bearing). 
Hopefully getting a few more species this year too.


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

awww so cute hehe like the name gary for a snail it reminds me of spongbob, does any 1 have any for me, i will even take eggs lol, xox please PM me if ya do... (il take any breed, age and gender... im so desperate xox


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

danielle101 said:


> awww so cute hehe like the name gary for a snail it reminds me of spongbob, does any 1 have any for me, i will even take eggs lol, xox please PM me if ya do... (il take any breed, age and gender... im so desperate xox


Thats where he got his name from lol, he was brought for my friends young son but he soon lost interest and they didnt want him anymore, no eggs im afraid would like to breed them but can see me getting over run with them :lol2:


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

hahaha lol, same here, i wonder if there is any way to dicorage breeding lol, not that i would cos im a teen and love any baby things lol...


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sure do! Did have 4 albinos, now have 104!!

Here's one of my young adults;


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

AWWWW are u planing on rehoming any of the younguns, i would glady take them lol, very desparate they are great looking too... xox


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Same, got 6 A.fulica. Babies go to beardie... Muhahah!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ebay have loads Danielle, or try bugnation? lol


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 6- Boober, Mokey, Red, Gobo, Wembley and Gary (my friend named him). Gobo and Wembley are babies but the others are all big. I got all of them apart from Gary off ebay. The first 3 I got were 99p for 3 but they seem to have gone up in price now! I'm glad to see other people like these pets!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

They are great little characters, i haven't named mine, though


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> They are great little characters, i haven't named mine, though


Well then I think you should name them! Mine are named after fraggles apart from gary who was named after Sponge Bob's snail.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't tell them apart!, all A.fulica, i know... Snail 1, Snail 2, Snail 3.....


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 3 big A.fulica. Biggest is Boober, one with most pale colour is Mokey and the other is red. Gary is in with them but he isn't an A.fulica. My 2 A.fulica babies cannot be told apart. Maybe when they get bigger though.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that I have a bit more money I am desperate for either 2+ A. Iredalei (sp?) or 2+ A. Fulica albinos. Cant find them anywhere for a decent price. I know the Iredalei (sp) are pretty expensive anyway though


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a few, hope to top 40 different species this year


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, tarantulabarn! You have some amazing snails! What are the ones in the first and fourth pic?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

illyria said:


> Wow, tarantulabarn! You have some amazing snails! What are the ones in the first and fourth pic?


Pleurodonte marginella from Cuba and Subulina octana from Brazil


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Pleurodonte marginella from Cuba and Subulina octana from Brazil


Thanks! They are funky.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

They are quite funky.. i might make a website, all about GALS!!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> They are quite funky.. i might make a website, all about GALS!!


You so should! Let me know how you get on with it!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's my 5


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I will, be free webs though lol


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, Jake!

Those are cool looking snails, simon!

Here are some of mine:


























And this is the babies' tank:









I keep a dvd over the top of the hair net so that air can get in without it drying out too much. I find it works really well.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've now got a pair of larger ones, 3 smaller ones, and 2 albinos...

The albinos are A. reticulata, and I don't know what the others are!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Cool. Congratulations!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I should point out before anyone comments that the pics of mine are in temporary housing, there's a lot more moss as I added it after the pics and the ventilated top is covered. They'll be in their new tank mid week.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

get hm 1 for com ur have them comin from ur ears lol they breed like wild fire


zirliz said:


> I've only a few one adult but hoping to get more for company for him


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I set my long term tank up yesterday. Needs some bits of wood I think for them to climb around on.


----------



## LucyJames (Mar 17, 2009)

*Gals *

I have 3 A. Fulica at the moment- am waiting on news of my White Jades  They currently live in a 50x50 garden propagator, but I have my eyes on a Vitopod Mini Garden for them Greenhouse Sensation Online | Propagators| Vitopod Mini Garden

Maybe overkill, but hey, they live up to a decade!!! 

And I found the idea from here Greenhouse Sensation Online | Propagators| Tina May, Maidstone

Looks like there will be plenty of people on here willing to take the babies for food... anyone who wants eggs for food too? Just in case I dont catch mine in time once they start getting frisky ;-)


----------



## LucyJames (Mar 17, 2009)

Cork Bark is good - it withstands the humidity and damp.... I used bog wood for a while, but I couldn't keep it damp all the time, and it kept going mouldy when it dried out - I kept boiling it and scrubbing it each time, but got fed up in the end - now they have rocks!!!! And aquarium ornaments!!!

<<Needs some bits of wood I think for them to climb around on>>


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

LucyJames said:


> Cork Bark is good - it withstands the humidity and damp.... I used bog wood for a while, but I couldn't keep it damp all the time, and it kept going mouldy when it dried out - I kept boiling it and scrubbing it each time, but got fed up in the end - now they have rocks!!!! And aquarium ornaments!!!
> 
> <<Needs some bits of wood I think for them to climb around on>>


After last night I'm going to have to take anything hard out - feeding bowl and water feature. Rocks will be a definite no no. I found a snail upside down on the top with another snail hanging off its shell. I put my hand under them and waited knowing what would happen and sure enough they fell. Had they hit the food bowl which is what would have happened I think they would have damaged themselves from that height.


----------



## LucyJames (Mar 17, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> After last night I'm going to have to take anything hard out - feeding bowl and water feature. Rocks will be a definite no no. I found a snail upside down on the top with another snail hanging off its shell. I put my hand under them and waited knowing what would happen and sure enough they fell. Had they hit the food bowl which is what would have happened I think they would have damaged themselves from that height.


Sometimes it is best to be careful... How high is their enclosure.... You can get cheap plastic flowerpots which are good to prevent this - the poor things may bounce off if they do fall, but at least it's not a smash!!! This way they still have things to hide in too... 

You can also get those reptile brand plastic plants to put in - they will provide something a bit interesting, and some cusioning too.... or even real plants - good for the humidity and oxygen levels!!!! 

Good foodbowls to use are those repto-rock ones made of resin or light plastic, really shallow, then you can sink them into the soil...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I think fancy tanks is great, but you need your limits, all my tanks contain of is a water bowl and feeding. I in the past have had a snail fall and seriousley injure them selves from the fall (nothing extra cuttle fish bone cant heal) but you really need to be careful.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

i want a snail now :bash: thanks a lot guy!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

I had mine for 6 years before it sadly died 

i never had eggs of him not once and he was kept on his own since the size of a 50P


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

LucyJames said:


> Sometimes it is best to be careful... How high is their enclosure.... You can get cheap plastic flowerpots which are good to prevent this - the poor things may bounce off if they do fall, but at least it's not a smash!!! This way they still have things to hide in too...
> 
> You can also get those reptile brand plastic plants to put in - they will provide something a bit interesting, and some cusioning too.... or even real plants - good for the humidity and oxygen levels!!!!
> 
> Good foodbowls to use are those repto-rock ones made of resin or light plastic, really shallow, then you can sink them into the soil...


It's 45cm tall but the substrate takes up 10cm, so it's a 35cm drop. I've had a fiddle with more plastic/silk plants and feel i've made enough of a safety net over the hard items to feel safe leaving them in.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

beardyLover said:


> I had mine for 6 years before it sadly died
> 
> i never had eggs of him not once and he was kept on his own since the size of a 50P


That's why, they can't self fertilise. You need 2 snails if you want baby snails.


----------



## LucyJames (Mar 17, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> It's 45cm tall but the substrate takes up 10cm, so it's a 35cm drop. I've had a fiddle with more plastic/silk plants and feel i've made enough of a safety net over the hard items to feel safe leaving them in.


Glad you got it sorted... keep us posted on how they get on!!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Not sure if this aloud guys, but, my new Forum about GALS. Join: Message Board - Home


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

simate said:


> I've had my 3 adults for about 3 months, no babies here. Maybe they are all gay or something :lol2:


Im suprised no one hasalready said this...

Snails a Hermaphrodites or however you spell it.
Meaning there boys and girls so even if they were gay it wouldn't matter cos there both sex anyway :lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

My snail buried itself for a few days, I thought it might have put itself into hibernation. I was wrong and this is what was left: 










I'm not holding my breath for them to hatch but it is still exciting. When my fulicas laid their eggs they were scattered so this nest looks cool! A couple of the eggs in the picture look like they have holes in and have "sunk" but I think that is just substrate on the side of the tank.


----------



## gemk (Dec 26, 2009)

superhannahmarie said:


> I have billions of the bloody things - if you want some let me know - buy one get fifty free!
> 
> Hannah


hi do you still have any snails if so how much inc p&p for 2?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i have 4 albinos and 2 normal, i did have about 25 young adults and adults but got them new homes. albinos maybe for sale PM me.


----------



## Georgiastar (Jun 14, 2010)

*Info and help*

Hi,

Wondering if you could help. We’re looking to use East African Land snails to do a photoshoot where the snail will be on the skin. (Arms mainly) Really, I want to know which is the most docile and non-biter and is it ok to have them on bare skin?

Also, does anyone know the best place to buy them and what kind of an environment they like.

Thanks!


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

Georgiastar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if you could help. We’re looking to use East African Land snails to do a photoshoot where the snail will be on the skin. (Arms mainly) Really, I want to know which is the most docile and non-biter and is it ok to have them on bare skin?
> 
> ...


LOL I don't think any snail bites! Mine nibbles my fingers/nails but it very very gentle... it tickles if anything. They're all pretty easy going )

You can get them from all over the place. You can buy them off the internet from many sites (just google it). or there's usually some in the classified section on here. Also many reptile pet shops sell them.


----------



## luca2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

how long did the achatina fulica eggs take to hatch


----------



## luca2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

how long do achatina fulica eggs take to hatch


----------



## luca2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

illyria said:


> My snail buried itself for a few days, I thought it might have put itself into hibernation. I was wrong and this is what was left:
> 
> image
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for them to hatch but it is still exciting. When my fulicas laid their eggs they were scattered so this nest looks cool! A couple of the eggs in the picture look like they have holes in and have "sunk" but I think that is just substrate on the side of the tank.


 how long do achatina fulica eggs take to hatch


----------



## tomo359 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all, new to the forum.

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but I work at a small zoo and rescue centre and we have recently got some GALS. I have just recently got them a lovely new tank set up with soil, a patch of grassy moss, wood to climb on etc and its looking great, but I am not sure of the best way to keep the tank moist.

Right now we are just spraying the tank with water a few times a day, but I am looking at a better way of doing this just in case people ever forget to spray the tank.

I have been looking at different misters and humidifiers but there are so many and most sites I can find just mention using them for reptiles. I am not sure if it is recommended to use anything like this or not.

I would be vey grateful to hear what other GALS owners have done and found to be the most effective.
Thanks everyone


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

NECRO 

i don't worry about humidity in my A.fulica and Acthanica (sp?) tank. the substrate is damp, but not overly humid.. i don't let it dry out

P.S welcome to the forum.
do you keep inverts apart from snails at this zoo?


----------



## tomo359 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,
We have several Chilean Rose & Red Tarantulas, Madagascar Hissing & Death Head Cockroaches, African Train Millipede & Scorpions (forget what type). 

I work at Wetheriggs Zoo & Animal Sanctuary near Penrith in Cumbria


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

tomo359 said:


> Hi,
> We have several Chilean Rose & Red Tarantulas, Madagascar Hissing & Death Head Cockroaches, African Train Millipede & Scorpions (forget what type).
> 
> I work at Wetheriggs Zoo & Animal Sanctuary near Penrith in Cumbria


aaah right 
what's a red tarantula?


----------



## tomo359 (Sep 27, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> aaah right
> what's a red tarantula?


Sorry I meant Chilean Red Tarantulas


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

tomo359 said:


> Sorry I meant Chilean Red Tarantulas


what species is that ???


----------

